# Babies - Syracuse NY area



## DobiePaws (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I had an accidental litter after adopting two Rattie Girls, one had a litter. There will be two female hooded babies available to an approved home in Mid September. Let me know if you are in the area and are interested in adopting them. Thanks. These babies will be handled, well socialized, and used to a litter pan.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Are these babies accounted for?


----------

